

Developing countries are (increasingly) competing on creativity as well as cost - brkumar
http://www.economist.com/opinion/displayStory.cfm?story_id=15908408

======
david927
Thomas Friedman pushes globalization, with the same passion as a drug dealer,
touting that, "Let them do the blue collar work, and America will do what it
does best: creative, innovative, white collar work."

That's only a temporary competitive advantage, though. (To say it's
sustainable is racist, really.) And now, lo!, here are the signs it's ending.
Surprise, surprise.

 _Innovation in the emerging world will encourage, rather than undermine,
innovation in the rich world._

With this, they are trying to say, "But don't worry; this doesn't affect you."
Ha! No, no, no. Developing countries are coming to eat your lunch, and I
couldn't be happier about it. Bon apetit!

------
vital101
A lot of the time you are limited by the environment you are surrounded with.
It makes sense to me that developing countries would start to compete on a
creative edge, because they likely have a completely different perspective
about the world than we (non-developing) countries do.

